# Tire Replacement on HS624



## onebadbee (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All, I'm new to this forum. Just picked up 2 new tires for my (new to me) Honda HS624. Previous owner over inflated old tires and they won't seal. Does anyone know the process for the installation on the rim? I am not sure what to do with the plastic ring or whether the rim needs to be split?thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have an older HS625 and just put new tires on as one of the Ohatsu's was dry rotted and wouldn't hold air. I wasn't paying for more overpriced Ohatsu's so I put Carlisles on mine which are MUCH beefier. New Honda's have Duros on them.

If the tires are still in good shape but the ring has become separated from the tire you can reinsert it into the rubber. If you feel around in the Ohatsu you will feel a little channel that the bead fits into. If you press it in you feel it 'seat' itself in the groove with a little 'snap' for lack of a better word. If your tires are shot you have to replace them or put tubes in.

If you see four nuts welded to the outside of the wheel you have split rims. Remove the pin that holds the hub to the axle and if the assembly isn't rusted to the axle shaft it'll slide off. One of my hubs wouldn't budge with PB Blaster, heat AND a gear puller, I was actually bending the square plate with the 4 tacked on nuts. I had to remove the bolts that hold the rim halves to the hub and then take a sawzall with a metal blade and make two slices in my hub (leaving two nuts on each piece) to get the hub off. The 4 bolts of the rim and the pin hold my hub together when I put it back on the axle.

On your bench take out the four bolts. Put a new valve stem in with a valve stem tool if yours are damaged. Sandwich a new tire in between the two rim halves keeping the rubber gasket (clean and put some vaseline on it) aligned between them. Put the bolts back in and tighten the assembly up. Put some soapy water or 409 or something on the tire bead and if you're lucky it'll seal the bead when you air it up. Replacement tires are stiffer than the Ohatsu's and they may take some effort to get the beads to seal. Grease the axle well before you put the assembly back on the machine.

OR - cut off the valve stems and get tubes. But you need four hands to put that assembly together and get the valve stem aligned properly.


----------



## onebadbee (Jan 27, 2015)

dhazelton, thanks for the tips... a few notes on my setup.. 1) Rims are removed no problem from machine2)The blower has Ohatsu's on it now. The rings appear to be seated on the rim. but neither tire holds air. 3) the Rims are a two piece rim with the welded nuts / bolt setup. 4) I removed the 4 bolts and there is a gasket in between, appears to be in good shape. 5) I bought new tires Duros yesterday from local supplier. They don't seem to have a lip in the tire to receive the ring.... (Am I misunderstanding your note above?) Or maybe I have the wrong tires?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

onebadbee said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum. Just picked up 2 new tires for my (new to me) Honda HS624. Previous owner over inflated old tires and they won't seal. Does anyone know the process for the installation on the rim? I am not sure what to do with the plastic ring or whether the rim needs to be split?thanks in advance for the info!


The older style two-piece wheel uses a gasket to seal the two halves together. If you're sure the leak is from the I.D. of the tire/bead, and the rim looks okay, a new tire may be necessary. The gasket itself is still available from Honda, part number 42754-732-003, list price $16.12. A tire is part number 72751-V41-003, $64.97. 

FYI, Honda moved to a single-piece wheel and a lower-cost OEM tire a few years back. If you continue to have issues with the original rims or cost of new tires, you might consider retrofitting the unit with the new-style rims/tires. I understand they are compatible, and less total cost. A whole new new tire/rim is part number 42700-V41-3205, $99.63 list. 

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Onebadbee - the new Duros don't need that bead from the Ohatsu's, as the bead is molded in to the Duro's rubber. If you tried to sandwich that Ohatsu bead ring in between the Duro and rim take it out.

Are you saying it leaks out slowly or it won't seat? Make sure you lubricate the bead with something before you air it up (I've seen people on motorcycle websites use windex) Put some soapy water on the valve stem to make sure it isn't leaking. If you halve a valve stem tool make sure the core is screwed in tightly. I had one tire seat easily and the other one I actually took to a motorcycle shop because it came deformed in shipping (if the tire was hot and flexible I might have gotten it done myself).


----------



## onebadbee (Jan 27, 2015)

DHazelton, no I have not tried using the ring on the Duro yet... I was about to get started on the job of removing the Ohatsu from the rim, but was comparing your comments to the Duro tire looking for the lip.... made me wonder if I had the wrong tire.. Good to know that the Duro has a molded bead... Thanks again all!22 Inches and falling today (another 12" expected).... glad I have a plow for Driveway...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered putting tubes in them? You should be able to get tubes for $5 - $10 each.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You're just making a sandwich that gets bolted together. Put the hub down on your bench or floor, outside (the side with the hole for the axle pin) facing down. Put the outside half of the rim (with the valve stem) on it, dish side down. Put the rubber gasket on. Set the tire on. Set the inside half of the rim dish side up on. All holes need to be aligned. Get a bolt in one hole and squeeze it all together and get the bolt partially threaded. Add another bolt and get it partially threaded, etc. My Carlisles take about 8 lbs of air, your Duros may be different.

As I said one of my tires seated immediately. The other was all deformed from shipping and wouldn't seat. A ratcheting strap around it to squeeze the sidewall out didn't help. I should have taken it into the house to warm it up. Good luck.


----------

